# MUHLE GLASHUTTE TERRA SPORT I - old or new?



## El Gato

Hi I see this Terra Sport I watch for sale on a few sites...see below








But on others I see this also noted as the Terra Sport I (most notably on the Muhle website)...see below









Which is the most current? The one on the stainless bracelet is described as Terra Sport I - 44mm but only available in black or cream dial with the smaller hands. The first one posted above is also 44mm Terra Sport I, but has a white face and larger hands (I actually prefer this one). Prices are the same. Is the white dial watch a newer design or an older one? Or are there different version based on region? Anyone know?


----------



## dhtjr

The white dial is the older, now discontinued, model. I owned the 40mm Terrasport II version with the white dial, which I recently sold. Great watch. Don't care as much for the newer Terrasport models, but that's purely subjective taste. Muhle is a great company, and I look forward to see what new models they come up with this year.


----------



## CM HUNTER

The bottom one shown on bracelet is the newer model, and has a cleaner more sophisticated look to it than the old model. I prefer it more. The hands are more elegantly shaped and the little triangle markers at every hour are missing giving a much cleaner aesthetic.

Muhle has always thought out of the box with past models (compared to other German brands, ie... adding color to the navigator dials). I'm always interested to see the newer models they come up with. Looks like they have trimmed down their line overall lately, so will be curious to see what they offer next.


----------



## catlike

I have the older model and whilst I like the new dial & red accents, I personally do NOT like the new slimmer hands. It's a sports watch and those hands look lost to me.......

So as usual, you go for the one that appeals to you.


----------



## LH2

I owned a current generation Terrasport II and agree with the poster above that the hands are too thin. I also think the red accents wash out on the new ones, especially on the cream dial version.


----------



## CM HUNTER

The crown on the newer version looks way better to me as well.

Very elegantly shaped thinner hands seem to be a current trend for Muhle (notice the 29er Classic as well). Guess they will lose some current fans if they continue on this path, but no doubt will also gain some looking for a little more finesse in their tool watch. At least the Terranaut still has the thicker hands for now for those that want more of a hardcore tool watch look.


----------



## JeffW2

I tried on the Terrasport I with creme dial today and it looked and felt great. It wears small for a 44 mm because it is thin. I have enough black dials and thought the creme dial was beautiful.

I did not walk out with the watch, but stay tuned. I ordered a watch last night so I had to show a little restraint.

Jeff


----------



## El Gato

I ordered the 2012 (white dial) version. I prefer the white dial and the bigger hands. I also prefer the second hand design on the older one. And I like the crown better it seems more distinctive. I think the older one has more of a vintage/tool watch look to it. That said I still admire the 2013 version as well. Just a slight edge to the older one. Beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder, eh? ;-)

I am tempted by several Muhle watches (got my eye on the SAR and a few others)...I like the Muhle style...and I like the fact that Muhle disassemble and upgrade the movement with some in-house parts, then regulate each watch in six positions. Just seems they go the extra mile at prices that are reasonable for such quality.


----------



## CM HUNTER

El Gato said:


> I ordered the 2012 (white dial) version. I prefer the white dial and the bigger hands. I also prefer the second hand design on the older one. And I like the crown better it seems more distinctive. I think the older one has more of a vintage/tool watch look to it. That said I still admire the 2013 version as well. Just a slight edge to the older one. Beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder, eh? ;-)
> 
> I am tempted by several Muhle watches (got my eye on the SAR and a few others)...I like the Muhle style...and I like the fact that Muhle disassemble and upgrade the movement with some in-house parts, then regulate each watch in six positions. Just seems they go the extra mile at prices that are reasonable for such quality.


Muhle does indeed go the extra mile when producing their watches... especially their movements (just one of the reasons why I'm a huge fan).

A side note for those that don't know: They actually have Nomos Glashuette to thank for that who sued them for using the Glashuette name stating that the then Muhle products didn't meet the necassary criteria it takes to be able to use the name Glashuette. (I had mixed feelings about Nomos after I first heard that, but realized they were just protecting and standing up for the Glashuette standard). Muhle was hurt pretty badly by the lawsuit, but instead of being defeated and just simply folding, they met the challenge and are a stronger company because of it. The products we get to enjoy today are too. Nomos actually inadvertently did them a favor.

Congratulations on your purchase. Give us your impressions of your watch after you bond with it for a while.


----------



## catlike

El Gato said:


> I ordered the 2012 (white dial) version. I prefer the white dial and the bigger hands. I also prefer the second hand design on the older one. And I like the crown better it seems more distinctive. I think the older one has more of a vintage/tool watch look to it. That said I still admire the 2013 version as well. Just a slight edge to the older one. Beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder, eh? ;-)
> 
> I am tempted by several Muhle watches (got my eye on the SAR and a few others)...I like the Muhle style...and I like the fact that Muhle disassemble and upgrade the movement with some in-house parts, then regulate each watch in six positions. Just seems they go the extra mile at prices that are reasonable for such quality.


Well done!

I love my Terrasport, as Jeff said it wears really easily for a large watch and it is so legible.

I remember when I bought it, I purchased a Sinn U1 and a Bremont MBII around the same time. The other two are gone but the Terrasport aint going anywhere, it is my go to beater watch. I have it on a Bas & Lokes black strap with copper stitch to match the dial, which is comfortable and makes it very casual.

Let us know when you get it.


----------



## El Gato

CM HUNTER said:


> Muhle does indeed go the extra mile when producing their watches... especially their movements (just one of the reasons why I'm a huge fan).
> 
> A side note for those that don't know: They actually have Nomos Glashuette to thank for that who sued them for using the Glashuette name stating that the then Muhle products didn't meet the necassary criteria it takes to be able to use the name Glashuette. (I had mixed feelings about Nomos after I first heard that, but realized they were just protecting and standing up for the Glashuette standard). Muhle was hurt pretty badly by the lawsuit, but instead of being defeated and just simply folding, they met the challenge and are a stronger company because of it. The products we get to enjoy today are too. Nomos actually inadvertently did them a favor.
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase. Give us your impressions of your watch after you bond with it for a while.


Wow....very interesting background on Muhle...thank you for sharing. Yes I will post up pictures, etc once I get it. Feeling pretty good to be joining the Muhle club! Thanks everyone for your comments and info.


----------



## dhtjr

To expand a bit on CM Hunter's comment, I believe Muhle's "woodpecker" regulating mechanism was largely the result of the Nomos lawsuit, in order to comply with the requirement that 50% (I think that's the percentage) of the value of the movement must be German made to bear the name "Glashutte." At least that's what I heard a couple years back.


----------



## El Gato

I have received the watch!

Pictures here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f503/show-your-m%FChle-glash%FCtte-911451-8.html


----------



## El Gato

dhtjr said:


> To expand a bit on CM Hunter's comment, I believe Muhle's "woodpecker" regulating mechanism was largely the result of the Nomos lawsuit, in order to comply with the requirement that 50% (I think that's the percentage) of the value of the movement must be German made to bear the name "Glashutte." At least that's what I heard a couple years back.


Well it makes sense to me, German pride and standards being enforced - and we are all the benefactors Its good to know Glashutte really means something


----------



## Nokie

Very nice. Good choice.


----------



## LH2

Does anybody know the lug-to-lug span of the Terrasport I with the 44mm case? I'm toying with the idea of ordering the 'old' version in white, but I think it might be a little large for my 6.75" wrist. There seem to be some of the old Terrasport I's left over new, but the T II's seem to be long gone in the white version. 

My Terrasport II was a good fit, although possibly a bit on the small side for my preference. Also, it was black, and black dials always appear a bit smaller to my eye.


----------



## catlike

LH2 said:


> Does anybody know the lug-to-lug span of the Terrasport I with the 44mm case? I'm toying with the idea of ordering the 'old' version in white, but I think it might be a little large for my 6.75" wrist. There seem to be some of the old Terrasport I's left over new, but the T II's seem to be long gone in the white version.
> 
> My Terrasport II was a good fit, although possibly a bit on the small side for my preference. Also, it was black, and black dials always appear a bit smaller to my eye.


As the lugs are tapered, it is approx 50mm on the inside (closest to the strap) and 47mm on the outside.

I have a 7 1/4" flat wrist and whilst the 44mm wears comfortably for me because the watch is not too thick, I am not sure I would want it any longer.


----------

